# preparing red fish before being smoked



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Stuff you'll need: 

Fork

BBQ brush

Herbs

Spices 

Sauces

Crackers



How to: You have your fillets, now poke multiple holes in the fish meat with the fork. Get your sauces herbs and spices of your choosing spread on the meat and the holes will soak up all of it nicely, then get your crackers in a Ziploc baggy. Smash them up NOT to a powder, make the crumbs all different sizes. Then you put it in the BBQ/smoker. DO NOT FLIP OVER ONTO THE SIDE YOU POKED HOLES INTO. Leave it for about 4 to 5 hours or to your liking. Then you're ready to eat. Enjoy!


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Damnit, now I am hungry for some fish. Good recipe.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I lived on the gulf(Texas) for about 10 years and had a smoker made from an old upright fridge and used it many times with Redfish, not much finer eating anywhere on earth.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad you liked it! And yeah I know, anything smoked, is very very good. I make deer jerky a lot and that stuff is great! I use a dehydrator for that though


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

We go reddin a couple times a year down on the west end of Dauphin Island. Harvested a lot od redfish last year. This year im planning about ten or twelve trips. Freezer should be well stocked. My question is: if i decide to smoke instead of freeze, how lomg will it stay good? I know we get smoked mullet that lasts awhile. Smells like a bucket of ass, but tastes like a bite of heaven. If i can get a couple hundred #'s of smoked redfish, how will i store it? Hmmm....


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Man y'all got me wanting redfish. I can't get it here. When I lived in Florida we caught them every weekend. One time we were fishing a spoil island north of Clearwater beach and got into a HUGE school of tailing reds. Most of them weren't in the slot but we sore lipped at least a hundred of em. Man I miss saltwater fishing. Shark fishing was the best. Never got to hook into a tarpon though. Best fight was almost two hours with a giant snook. Good times indeed.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

seanallen said:


> We go reddin a couple times a year down on the west end of Dauphin Island. Harvested a lot od redfish last year. This year im planning about ten or twelve trips. Freezer should be well stocked. My question is: if i decide to smoke instead of freeze, how lomg will it stay good? I know we get smoked mullet that lasts awhile. Smells like a bucket of ass, but tastes like a bite of heaven. If i can get a couple hundred #'s of smoked redfish, how will i store it? Hmmm....


I'm not exactly sure how long it would stay good after you smoked it. But I'm sure it should stay good about a week. You'll just have to trial an error it. Best way to preserve your fish before being smoked is freezing it.


----------

